# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Make Small Amounts of Gold While You Sleep!

## Shameless

Hey guys, I've been trying to contribute here on the GW2 section as much as I can. Here is a small method you can use to make small amounts of gold on GW2 while you're offline. If you follow these instructions and use the prices I say, its *GAURENTEED* profit, although the profit is small.

So today you'll be using the trading post just before you log off for whatever reason..

I tend to use all of my money to do this most nights, you make 1c per item you buy.. You'll be buying *Walnuts!*

So order as many Walnuts as you can for 2c each. *NEVER ANY MORE!!*

When you log back on, you should have plenty of Walnuts in your TP, the next step is to vendor them for 3c per item.

This means you make 1c Per item. If you buy 1 stack of 250, you make 250 copper, thats 2s 50c for 2 minutes of work. You can do this on a much larger scale. So far the most money I've spent on this was 4g in 1 night.

----------

TLDR; Buy Walnuts on TP for 2c - Vendor for 3c - On a Mass Scale = Win Gaurenteed Profits!

Enjoy again guys!

-Shame

----------


## eillah

> . So far the most money I've spent on this was 4g in 1 night.


I take it you mean earn?Thats pretty nice considering you are offline.

----------


## xvampx

going to try this tonight  :Smile:  will update tomorrow on how it went  :Smile:

----------


## Shameless

> I take it you mean earn?Thats pretty nice considering you are offline.


No I meant spent. I've spent 4g on walnuts in 1 night and they've all came through by the time I logged on in the morning. 

And the fact i'm offline? What are you actually talking about?

----------


## Shameless

> going to try this tonight  will update tomorrow on how it went


Good Luck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## travis2861

I'll give it a try as well. Thought they had made it so you can't buy below vendor price though

----------


## momodari

It's at 3copper now, they really want to shut down market profit..

----------


## Mortox

> It's at 3copper now, they really want to shut down market profit..


well the fact that you can just buy items that you can then resell to an NPC VENDOR for a profit is a bit unrealistic, so I can understand them fixing this. Very few games allow this sort of profiting. 

There are tons of items still on the market that you ca put in a very low buy-order for, and then relist at a fixed price and they WILL sell for large profits (2s being the cheapest I deal with, 8-9s being some of the widest margins I've found) and this is simply done by placing buy orders and then relisting them once your orders are filled. It doesn't get much easier, along the same lines as the sell-to-NPC thing. Since the TP is shared between all regional servers you'd be surprised at the kinda garbage people will pay for.

----------


## Reiu

Jesus why do people asume someone :fixed: this? It's just players buying wallnuts for 3c a pice. you can still buy it for 2c, but if enough people want to buy it for 3, then you are out of luck.

----------


## Deathyaw

Just wanted to correct you on something :P you dont earn 250c from 250 Walnuts since there is a Listing fee

----------


## jmack21

For this method you wouldn't re-list them for 3c, you would vendor them for 3c. you would still get all of that copper without the listing fee

----------


## Instinktas

but i have to thank you for the "tpcalc.com" because now i can put away all that counting of profit

----------


## Willywho

> Just wanted to correct you on something :P you dont earn 250c from 250 Walnuts since there is a Listing fee


There is no listing fee involved in this.. Your only buying from the TP then selling to a vendor, not listing anything on the TP.

----------


## Shameless

THIS NO LONGER WORKS SINCE THEY CHANGED IT SO YOU CANT BUY IT BELOW VENDOR PRICE! SORRY EVERYONE WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED!

Requesting for this thread to be locked please?

----------


## gomtang

^ this, + the fact that there are like 39k orders @ 3c

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

my 2c order is waiting for 2days now  :Frown:

----------

